# Mac Mineralize SPF15 Foundation Loose at Nordstroms but no colors for deeper WOC!!!!!



## loveybgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

I was estactic when I went to my favorite online department store Nordstroms to see the Heatherette collection, and to my surprise they also have the Mineralize loose powder but only 5 shades, I thought MAC had planned on having at least 7 shades, none of these will work for me.  Does anyone have any information as to whether or not will expand the color range for this foundation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe it will be expanded when it hits MAC stores in April.... I just so happen to wear the medium deep shade so I guess I'm lucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be picking it up tomorrow with my Heatherette....


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_





Maybe it will be expanded when it hits MAC stores in April.... I just so happen to wear the medium deep shade so I guess I'm lucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be picking it up tomorrow with my Heatherette....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wear medium deep and I didn't see my shade at Nordstrom.com.  Do they have it in the store?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 20, 2008)

the colors that are being released are:

light medium
medium
medium plus
medium dark
medium deep
dark
deep dark
deeper dark

call down people.  for some reason nordstrom came out with the collection earlier than anyone else, and they just don't have all the colors online yet.  go to your local nordstrom and get your color.  otherwise, just wait til it comes out at all locations.  btw, these will only be permanent at stores.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 20, 2008)

my nordies only had 4 colors. the ma said there was some mix up with the shipping..that just so happened to be the last 3 shades..weird but the container and capplicator look interesting. the puff on the outside is soft and i think the MA said a regular sponge wedge was in the middle of the puff when she flipped it inside out. She said it had plenty of minerals in it and was very buildable..cant wait for the darker shades to come


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 20, 2008)

marielle78 said:


> I wear medium deep and I didn't see my shade at Nordstrom.com. Do they have it in the store?[/quote
> 
> I'm guessing it's the same as medium dark.... But I don't know..... I will see tomorrow....


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_my nordies only had 4 colors. the ma said there was some mix up with the shipping..that just so happened to be the last 3 shades..weird but the container and capplicator look interesting. the puff on the outside is soft and i think the MA said a regular sponge wedge was in the middle of the puff when she flipped it inside out. She said it had plenty of minerals in it and was very buildable..cant wait for the darker shades to come_

 
apparently that artist doesn't know anything!  the applicator part has a soft "sock" covering.  this sock covering is what you use to apply the foundation.  when you take the sock off to change it (it comes with a replacement sock), you remove the sock from a round latex sponge.  DO NOT apply the foundation directly with the sponge.  you CAN NOT clean or replace the sponge.  there are 77 minerals to be exact, so i guess that would be considered "plenty".  that artist needs to brush up on her product knowledge just a bit.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_





Maybe it will be expanded when it hits MAC stores in April.... I just so happen to wear the medium deep shade so I guess I'm lucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be picking it up tomorrow with my Heatherette....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

do you think they run darker than the NMSF???


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_do you think they run darker than the NMSF???_

 
they do run a bit darker that the msfs.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nordstom online isn't always up to date.  What you find in store might be different.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they do run a bit darker that the msfs._

 

so so one that wore "medium dark" as a fondation (that what I use) skin is like nc43-44.

I can wear medium plus for this new fondation??


----------



## lipshock (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_so so one that wore "medium dark" as a fondation (that what I use) skin is like nc43-44.

I can wear medium plus for this new fondation??_

 

Not necessarily.  You might be the same colour, or lighter or darker, in the Loose foundation.  When it is launched in April, just go into your store and try it out.  Best way to find your colour match.  It's common knowledge foundation colours vary from foundation formula to another.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Not necessarily. You might be the same colour, or lighter or darker, in the Loose foundation. When it is launched in April, just go into your store and try it out. Best way to find your colour match. It's common knowledge foundation colours vary from foundation formula to another._

 
yeah true! I might end up going to nordies before april comes..just look at them when I went to get  the trio#1 (ended up w/ #2 lol thanks to the BF he didnt like #1) up stairs...I totally forgot..about it down stairs.

They always match me with the  "oompa loompa" foundtion...I look orangie w/ everything, but the nmsf...So hopefully nmsf in medium dark match...but the girl that said it matched for her already looks a tad darker then me...so i know right there it might be that or the shade above..blah!! I hate foundation.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw these in the new Nordstrom catalog that I received in the mail. I went to two counters and the containers were out, but no powder was in them. I guess I saved a whole lot of money because I didn't buy anything form Heatherette and the new powders were unavailable.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2008)

just fount out from a review that "medium plus" is a little too dark for "nc-35 under complexion"...they might need something in between medium and medium plus...or just medium.

Mineralize SPF Powder Foundation (Loose) $29. USD
Light - Neutral pale ivory (permanent internationally only) 
Light Medium - Neutral light beige 
Medium - Beige 
Medium Plus - Tan beige 
Medium Dark - Rich tan 
Medium Deep - Deep golden orange tan 
Dark - Caramel 
Deep Dark - Deep caramel 
Deeper Dark - Milk chocolate 

*compared to :*

NMSF
Light - soft pale beige 
Light Medium - pale golden beige 
Medium - soft creamy Beige 
Medium Plus - Tan beige 
Medium Dark - caramel beige (what I'm currently using for foundation perfect match! maybe a tad tan, but perfect on jawline)
Medium Deep - rich golden tan 
Dark - deep Caramel 
Deep Dark - rich golden bronze


----------



## Liyah (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG i have been looking forward to this coming out forever!! anyone used it yet? how is it...? im off to nordies tomorrow!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 23, 2008)

another review:_I’ve also been told I’m an *NC30*. I always get matched to shades darker than I should. I’m also olive-toned with oily skin. I recently discovered I’m not really an NC30, </b>but an NC27</b>. The MA said I would be *Medium Plus*. I felt it was to orange-y for me so we went to Medium. Still too dark…and *Light Medium* ended up being perfect. This was in the morning, and by nighttime, it still looked like the perfect color._


----------



## user46 (Mar 23, 2008)

one post not enough?


----------



## loveybgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveybgirl* 

 
_I was estactic when I went to my favorite online department store Nordstroms to see the Heatherette collection, and to my surprise they also have the Mineralize loose powder but only 5 shades, I thought MAC had planned on having at least 7 shades, none of these will work for me. Does anyone have any information as to whether or not will expand the color range for this foundation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 



NOTE:  The reason that it looks like I post this info several times is because I was at school and even though we have fast internet that particular day it was experiencing slow-dial issues, kept clicking the button one too many times and that is why you see four post on this topic, wasnt out of panic - just slow dial up.
Now with that being said, I did contact Nordstroms last week, and the BA told me that Nordstroms will have the  mineral powder loose in the original nine shades but the last four will not be in until April and the website should updated around that time stating such.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Well I sure wish they had been straightforward with me like that in live chat!  Their sole mission was to get me to go ahead and place the order under the impression that the (darker) shade I wanted was indeed in stock and would be shipping.  I've since discovered that this was not the case and I'm a little miffed about that.


----------



## loveybgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Update:

Nordstroms now has the last three shades of the mineral loose foundation in the Dark, Deep Dark, and Deeper Dark. It came alot quicker than I thought.
Thanks to all who responsed.  I feel much better now.  Now I can go out and buy the minerals and see how they work.


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi ladies/gents - One of my first posts! 

None of the Nordstom's in my area (South Bay Area, CA) have the dark, deep dark and deeper dark. The MA at Nordstrom at Stanford Shopping Center (Palto Alto, CA) told me on Friday that like _Ms Butterfli was told, that there was a shipping problem. She told me this was also the case with the _dark, deep dark and deeper dark shipment that was going to Nordstrom at Valley Fair Mall (San Jose, CA). 

I ordered deep dark today from the Nordstrom website. So we will see how that works... I'm a NC50 for reference (NW45 in the summer) and use MSFN in dark.


----------

